# Trading Uber for a sugar daddy



## Jacquie

Hey all.
I haven't been active on here in forever. My dad is dying of lung cancer, so I haven't paid attention to random Internet sites.

Well, despite my optimism when I started, driving for Uber has crushed me. I've never felt more disrespected or sexually harassed in my life.

I'm giving up Uber. I've gotten myself a sugar daddy who will pay my bills, and I don't even have to be sexually involved with him. I post this only because of the irony of how uber feels more like prostitution to me than a man paying me for my time.

Judge me if you will, but this seems to be a much better use of my time, youth, and looks than driving around assholes and hoping for the very rare tip.


----------



## Lidman

You've come to the right place. Uber exploits their drivers to the fullest. You probably made a wise choice qutting uber.


----------



## unter ling

Jacquie said:


> Hey all.
> I haven't been active on here in forever. My dad is dying of lung cancer, so I haven't paid attention to random Internet sites.
> 
> Well, despite my optimism when I started, driving for Uber has crushed me. I've never felt more disrespected or sexually harassed in my life.
> 
> I'm giving up Uber. I've gotten myself a sugar daddy who will pay my bills, and I don't even have to be sexually involved with him. I post this only because of the irony of how uber feels more like prostitution to me than a man paying me for my time.
> 
> Judge me if you will, but this seems to be a much better use of my time, youth, and looks than driving around assholes and hoping for the very rare tip.


 you should not be judged, and there are many members here that agree with you. there are some who will be extremely negative about your decision but they would be the pro uber rimmers. please post more about the sexual harrasment and issues you encountered as a female uber driver. They claim to provide safe rides so please let us hear the truth


----------



## UberFrolic

Good. I'm glad you found something much better than Uber. I think anything is better than uber.

I think we all feel pimped and used up by the machine called Uber. 

i hope they go down in a ball of flames.


----------



## Jacquie

unter ling said:


> you should not be judged, and there are many members here that agree with you. there are some who will be extremely negative about your decision but they would be the pro uber rimmers. please post more about the sexual harrasment and issues you encountered as a female uber driver. They claim to provide safe rides so please let us hear the truth





LAndreas said:


> Unclear on the concept: what will you be doing with the man during the time he pays you to be with him?
> 
> I hope there's not another surprise in store for you like that experience you had Ubering.
> 
> Very honestly though: best wishes. Hope things work out well for you. Good luck.


Thanks for the well wishes. Basically, I'm just going on dates and to events for his company with him. I'm pretty much just making him look good.


----------



## clevelandleader

If you met while providing an uber ride they will want a 20% cut for making the connection.


----------



## RockinEZ

I wish I could find a sugar mamma, but I am old, ugly, mean, broke, and tired.
Not much demand for that


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

It's only the "broke" part that's holding you back, lol.


----------



## RockinEZ

Tim In Cleveland said:


> It's only the "broke" part that's holding you back, lol.


I hear that part... I have had many fares where a ugly rich old guy was taking a young gold digger out.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland

In Cleveland, we actually have a restaurant called Lolita. I have taken rich 55 year old guys there with girls under 30 too many times to count. One even offered to set me up with one of her friends.


----------



## Lidman

Jacquie said:


> Thanks for the well wishes. Basically, I'm just going on dates and to events for his company with him. I'm pretty much just making him look good.


You're welcome.


----------



## UberHammer

Jacquie said:


> Hey all.
> I haven't been active on here in forever. My dad is dying of lung cancer, so I haven't paid attention to random Internet sites.
> 
> Well, despite my optimism when I started, driving for Uber has crushed me. I've never felt more disrespected or sexually harassed in my life.
> 
> I'm giving up Uber. I've gotten myself a sugar daddy who will pay my bills, and I don't even have to be sexually involved with him. I post this only because of the irony of how uber feels more like prostitution to me than a man paying me for my time.
> 
> Judge me if you will, but this seems to be a much better use of my time, youth, and looks than driving around assholes and hoping for the very rare tip.


You should not be judged. You should be applauded. Well done!


----------



## SydX

Mayb you could start Uber Escorts lol


----------



## Kalee

It makes me sad to see that Uber has become so bad that drivers are turning to some form of prostitution instead.
Very sad.


----------



## Jacquie

Jacquie said:


> Hey all.
> I haven't been active on here in forever. My dad is dying of lung cancer, so I haven't paid attention to random Internet sites.
> 
> Well, despite my optimism when I started, driving for Uber has crushed me. I've never felt more disrespected or sexually harassed in my life.
> 
> I'm giving up Uber. I've gotten myself a sugar daddy who will pay my bills, and I don't even have to be sexually involved with him. I post this only because of the irony of how uber feels more like prostitution to me than a man paying me for my time.
> 
> Judge me if you will, but this seems to be a much better use of my time, youth, and looks than driving around assholes and hoping for the very rare tip.





SydX said:


> Mayb you could start Uber Escorts lol


I don't need uber trying to take my money. Plus they'd probably try to actually ***** me out. I had a bad enough experience with them doing absolutely nothing when I complained about someone trying to assault me.


----------



## Jacquie

Kalee said:


> It makes me sad to see that Uber has become so bad that drivers are turning to some form of prostitution instead.
> Very sad.


There's that thinly veiled insult calling me a ***** I was waiting for. Congratulations


----------



## Txchick

Jacquie said:


> Hey all.
> I haven't been active on here in forever. My dad is dying of lung cancer, so I haven't paid attention to random Internet sites.
> 
> Well, despite my optimism when I started, driving for Uber has crushed me. I've never felt more disrespected or sexually harassed in my life.
> 
> I'm giving up Uber. I've gotten myself a sugar daddy who will pay my bills, and I don't even have to be sexually involved with him. I post this only because of the irony of how uber feels more like prostitution to me than a man paying me for my time.
> 
> Judge me if you will, but this seems to be a much better use of my time, youth, and looks than driving around assholes and hoping for the very rare tip.


Saw your post on Twitter.


----------



## Jacquie

Txchick said:


> Saw your post on Twitter.


Guessing that's facetious as I've never tweeted about Uber or sugar daddies, and I haven't used twitter in months.


----------



## ReviTULize

"Safe rider fee" could take on a whole new meaning, LoL...be careful. If he's that wealthy, he must be an Uber driver. ..right?

Depend on yourself...not someone else. Looks will only get you so far and the immediate gratification for both parties involved can have a VERY long-lasting effect on your life.

Very sorry to hear about your Dad.


----------



## Jacquie

ReviTULize said:


> "Safe rider fee" could take on a whole new meaning, LoL...be careful. If he's that wealthy, he must be an Uber driver. ..right?
> 
> Depend on yourself...not someone else. Looks will only get you so far and the immediate gratification for both parties involved can have a VERY long-lasting effect on your life.
> 
> Very sorry to hear about your Dad.


I'm a full time student, and have 2 part time jobs outside of Uber. The reason I can't cover my bills is because I bought a house when I had a much better job, and I'm not willing to give it up.


----------



## Jacquie

My parents had been awesome enough to help me out a little, but my dad's cancer treatments cost over $6000/month, and he's also been in the hospital for 3 weeks straight, which impacts finances even more.


----------



## ARIV005

Do what you gotta do to survive...


----------



## Trill Codby

Let me find out OP is getting flown out to Dubai every other weekend.


----------



## suewho

He'll probably treat you better than uber....


----------



## ARIV005

Keep it real. You know he's gonna want some sugar sooner or later...just sayin.


----------



## bebs tonto

Trust me, any job is better than uber, bar none. LOL


----------



## Txchick

Jacquie said:


> Guessing that's facetious as I've never tweeted about Uber or sugar daddies, and I haven't used twitter in months.


Your post in this forum was on Twitter, not that u posted it on Twitter.


----------



## Jacquie

Txchick said:


> Your post in this forum was on Twitter, not that u posted it on Twitter.


Well, I hope whoever posted it was kind enough to remove my name and picture. I suppose it was dumb of me to use a real picture and post in a public forum in the first place (I tend to misplace trust in people and believe they'll show compassion). With all the shit going on in my life right now, I really don't need to get known for this. The stress of my family stuff and financial problems have triggered a rheumatoid arthritis flare, so I'm pretty much a pathetic case all around. Could you let me know the twitter user so I could ask them to delete it (even though it's probably been retweeted and is a hopeless endeavor now).

Guess I'll change my picture and see if I can change my name here in case it's a link not a screenshot.


----------



## Jacquie

chi1cabby I noticed you were the one who posted this on twitter. I realize it already has gotten retweets, but could you delete it? I really hate having that screenshot there with my name and picture. I posted this here, because for the most part, only uber/lyft drivers use this site, and it really doesn't get that much traffic in the grand scheme of things. Twitter is a completely different animal.


----------



## chi1cabby

Jacquie said:


> chi1cabby I noticed you were the one who posted this on twitter. I realize it already has gotten retweets, but could you delete it?


Done.


----------



## Jacquie

chi1cabby said:


> Done.


Thank you.


----------



## chi1cabby

Jacquie said:


> Thank you.


I'm sorry! I intended to post my tweet in this thread last night when Txchick brought it up. But I got sidetracked in another developing thread of significant import:
*One week, DONE. Sorry not worth it and 20% my ass its 30%*


----------



## Choochie

Jacquie said:


> I'm a full time student, and have 2 part time jobs outside of Uber. The reason I can't cover my bills is because I bought a house when I had a much better job, and I'm not willing to give it up.


We all have our problems which is why you see people with brains on here driving for uber. You don't need to justify what you do to us. 
Don't take this the wrong way, but your picture was not that flattering


----------



## ARIV005

chi1cabby said:


> I'm sorry! I intended to post my tweet in this thread last night when Txchick brought it up. But I got sidetracked in another developing thread of significant import:
> *One week, DONE. Sorry not worth it and 20% my ass its 30%*


I saw that! You have to do a certain amount of rides or they take 30%... What fkn scavengers! With all the billions in the bank and still greedy...


----------



## Jacquie

Choochie said:


> We all have our problems which is why you see people with brains on here driving for uber. You don't need to justify what you do to us.
> Don't take this the wrong way, but your picture was not that flattering


Why was that even necessary? Do you feel good about writing a completely unsolicited insult? I don't believe I ever asked anyone if they thought I or my picture were attractive. I hope you are proud of yourself for taking a cheap shot at someone who is both dealing with a dying parent and an autoimmune illness as I've stated in this thread. It just comes across as unnecessarily catty.

Believe me, there are plenty of other things I've said that you could validly call into question or attack. Interesting that you chose that. I wasn't aware we were all supposed to have flattering avatars.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

Choochie said:


> We all have our problems which is why you see people with brains on here driving for uber. You don't need to justify what you do to us.
> Don't take this the wrong way, but your picture was not that flattering


How about my picture?


----------



## DrJeecheroo

Jacquie said:


> Why was that even necessary? Do you feel good about writing a completely unsolicited insult? I don't believe I ever asked anyone if they thought I or my picture were attractive. I hope you are proud of yourself for taking a cheap shot at someone who is both dealing with a dying parent and an autoimmune illness as I've stated in this thread. It just comes across as unnecessarily catty.
> 
> Believe me, there are plenty of other things I've said that you could validly call into question or attack. Interesting that you chose that. I wasn't aware we were all supposed to have flattering avatars.


You shouldn't have taken your picture down. I liked your picture. ( I know this might sound like a back handed compliment)but it certainly more flattering then a picture with a tire.


----------



## Jacquie

DrJeecheroo said:


> You shouldn't have taken your picture down. I liked your picture. ( I know this might sound like a back handed compliment)but it certainly more flattering then a picture with a tire.


I tried to put up a picture of Leonard Nimoy as Spock, but it appears it got taken down. Perhaps it's still too soon


----------



## cybertec69

Tim In Cleveland said:


> In Cleveland, we actually have a restaurant called Lolita. I have taken rich 55 year old guys there with girls under 30 too many times to count. One even offered to set me up with one of her friends.


Not with that Uber pay check.


----------



## Kalee

cybertec69 said:


> Not with that Uber pay check.


LOL


----------



## DrJeecheroo

Unless there's a 12.8 x surge.


----------



## cybertec69

DrJeecheroo said:


> Unless there's a 12.8 x surge.


I have never seen those, here in nyc they have them caped at x2.5 "pax complained to the city council" , and pax still cry, shit even with x2.5 it's still not close to what the rates used to be. The only time you might get a x2.5 is when there is no cars and we are about to be hit by a meteor.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

cybertec69 said:


> I have never seen those, here in nyc they have them caped at x2.5 "pax complained to the city council" , and pax still cry, shit even with x2.5 it's still not close to what the rates used to be. The only time you might get a x2.5 is when there is no cars and we are about to be hit by a meteor.


I think the closest I've ever seen to that is on newyears or Halloween, reading bout those pax that got whacked for over $500 or more.

When I read about Jerry Seinfeld's wife getting whacked for over $400 I laughed. I'm not sure why she was so upset about it, considering her hubby's almost a billionaire. I guess maybe on the matter of principle.


----------



## Choochie

Jacquie said:


> Why was that even necessary? Do you feel good about writing a completely unsolicited insult? I don't believe I ever asked anyone if they thought I or my picture were attractive. I hope you are proud of yourself for taking a cheap shot at someone who is both dealing with a dying parent and an autoimmune illness as I've stated in this thread. It just comes across as unnecessarily catty.
> 
> Believe me, there are plenty of other things I've said that you could validly call into question or attack. Interesting that you chose that. I wasn't aware we were all supposed to have flattering avatars.


It's really hard to believe anything you say. If some of these folks buy your stories, I don't. You just strikes me as another troll and as before when you posted, you don't really add any value. What's with the crybaby act? How do you expect to make it in life anyway, do you think sucking off some old man is something to be proud of? No pun intended. Maybe your just a product of your generation. Why did you come back here anyway, you couldn't even drive around without crying about how you were the recipient of some crude suggestions, come ons, flirting, etc. Grow up.


----------



## Choochie

DrJeecheroo said:


> How about my picture?


Sucks


----------



## Choochie

DrJeecheroo said:


> You shouldn't have taken your picture down. I liked your picture. ( I know this might sound like a back handed compliment)but it certainly more flattering then a picture with a tire.


That's nice, I think my tire looks better!


----------



## DrJeecheroo

Choochie said:


> Sucks


I'm flattered. You're are such sweet and gentle person. You know you love it. Don't hide your feelings.


----------



## Jacquie

How pissed off she's getting is actually pretty funny. I didn't intend to troll, but if I did, she would have given the about perfect reaction.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

Choochie said:


> That's nice, I think my tire looks better!


What kind are they Michelin? Sears?


----------



## Jacquie

Was she the one who called me fake when I first joined? I thought we established that I'm not when I posted a link to my publications, then someone else found the link to an article my university wrote about me and my research which included pictures. I also took a goofy pic in response to a request here, which showed I was the same person as in the article.

I do take some offense to a person saying that I could ever be so horrible as to lie about my father's health or my own. If you lived in my area, you could check the prayer list for my parents' church and see his name is on there.

Yes, it seems I wasn't cut out for Uber driving. After someone gets you to drive them out to a house far away from the area you're used to driving in and attempts to assault you, you realize you need to go in a different direction. Perhaps I just needed a thicker skin.

The reason I posted was because I found the irony of my situation too great to go without sharing. Uber felt far more violating to me. Anyway, I totally understand someone judging me for taking a guy's money for spending time with him. This isn't a sexual relationship, not that I have to defend it. He works at a firm that one of my friends works at, and he says he wants me to go out with him simply to make him look good in public. If he pushes for more than that, I'm out. I've had a man approach me with an offer of $1000/week to dance for him once a week, and I turned it down because I can't get myself to do anything like that.

I'm not quite sure why I'm writing this. I just have that irrational need to defend my integrity. I've had a lot of very strange things happen in my life, things normally no one would believe, but my friends and family have witnessed them. I'm just an outgoing weirdo.


----------



## Choochie

Jacquie said:


> Was she the one who called me fake when I first joined? I thought we established that I'm not when I posted a link to my publications, then someone else found the link to an article my university wrote about me and my research which included pictures. I also took a goofy pic in response to a request here, which showed I was the same person as in the article.
> 
> I do take some offense to a person saying that I could ever be so horrible as to lie about my father's health or my own. If you lived in my area, you could check the prayer list for my parents' church and see his name is on there.
> 
> Yes, it seems I wasn't cut out for Uber driving. After someone gets you to drive them out to a house far away from the area you're used to driving in and attempts to assault you, you realize you need to go in a different direction. Perhaps I just needed a thicker skin.
> 
> The reason I posted was because I found the irony of my situation too great to go without sharing. Uber felt far more violating to me. Anyway, I totally understand someone judging me for taking a guy's money for spending time with him. This isn't a sexual relationship, not that I have to defend it. He works at a firm that one of my friends works at, and he says he wants me to go out with him simply to make him look good in public. If he pushes for more than that, I'm out. I've had a man approach me with an offer of $1000/week to dance for him once a week, and I turned it down because I can't get myself to do anything like that.
> 
> I'm not quite sure why I'm writing this. I just have that irrational need to defend my integrity. I've had a lot of very strange things happen in my life, things normally no one would believe, but my friends and family have witnessed them. I'm just an outgoing weirdo.


I just threw 2 guys out of my car and I've cancelled 3 rides but I'm not bellyaching. Reading the jibberish about your personal problems might work for some but it is panty waste to me.


----------



## Jacquie

Choochie said:


> I just threw 2 guys out of my car and I've cancelled 3 rides but I'm not bellyaching. Reading the jibberish about your personal problems might work for some but it is panty waste to me.


Then don't read it. I'm obviously just a more sensitive person than you are. I like being that way. I like being in touch with my emotions because it helps me be a more empathetic person. I would never go out of my way to say unnecessarily cruel things to a person. Sometimes when we get behind the wall of the internet, it becomes hard to see that there's a real person on the other side. I don't know, maybe you'd say the same things to me face to face. It just confuses me when people are intentionally hurtful.


----------



## Actionjax




----------



## Lidman

CAT FIGHT!!!!! ROWR!!!!!


----------



## Lidman

Choochie said:


> It's really hard to believe anything you say. If some of these folks buy your stories, I don't. You just strikes me as another troll and as before when you posted, you don't really add any value. What's with the crybaby act? How do you expect to make it in life anyway, do you think sucking off some old man is something to be proud of? No pun intended. Maybe your just a product of your generation. Why did you come back here anyway, you couldn't even drive around without crying about how you were the recipient of some crude suggestions, come ons, flirting, etc. Grow up.


----------



## Choochie

Jacquie said:


> Then don't read it. I'm obviously just a more sensitive person than you are. I like being that way. I like being in touch with my emotions because it helps me be a more empathetic person. I would never go out of my way to say unnecessarily cruel things to a person. Sometimes when we get behind the wall of the internet, it becomes hard to see that there's a real person on the other side. I don't know, maybe you'd say the same things to me face to face. It just confuses me when people are intentionally hurtful.


What exactly is your point. This isn't the forum for emotional counseling. Maybe if I were more in touch with my feelings I too would suck at driving.


----------



## Lidman

Choochie said:


> What exactly is your point. This isn't the forum for emotional counseling. Maybe if I were more in touch with my feelings I too would suck at driving.


trim those claws!!! rowr!!!!!


----------



## Pubsber

Uber is the dad who abuses and takes advantages of his kids and is too cheap to buy us things even though his kids has been working to pay off our dads bills. Im glad you found a new dad.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

Choochie said:


> We all have our problems which is why you see people with brains on here driving for uber. You don't need to justify what you do to us.
> Don't take this the wrong way, but your picture was not that flattering


The issue was simply having a real picture posted and not whether the picture was flattering or not. What other "way" could your remark be taken other than an insult?


----------



## Lidman

Choochie said:


> What exactly is your point. This isn't the forum for emotional counseling. Maybe if I were more in touch with my feelings I too would suck at driving.


this may not be for emotional counseling, but you no business starting a flame war with that insult.


----------



## Choochie

Lidman said:


> this may not be for emotional counseling, but you no business starting a flame war with that insult.


Sorry all you saps that like to insult others are now taking issue with me. Suck it up.


----------



## Choochie

Lidman said:


> this may not be for emotional counseling, but you no business starting a flame war with that insult.


Who died and left you boss-and what makes you think I owe you the time of day. You and your pals like to run people off here but I'm not that timid. After reading all the BS you spew you've got some nerve.


----------



## Choochie

DrJeecheroo said:


> What kind are they Michelin? Sears?


36D


----------



## Choochie

Oc_DriverX said:


> The issue was simply having a real picture posted and not whether the picture was flattering or not.


Really? Thanks for the tip.


----------



## unter ling

Jacquie said:


> Thanks for the well wishes. Basically, I'm just going on dates and to events for his company with him. I'm pretty much just making him look good.


please dont do that again. I hate being so close to landreas. she makes my skin crawl


----------



## Lidman

unter ling said:


> please dont do that again. I hate being so close to landreas. she makes my skin crawl


what a scary thought that is... yikes~!!!


----------



## unter ling

Lidman said:


> what a scary thought that is... yikes~!!!


i am still itchy


----------



## Kalee

Choochie said:


> 36D


LOL


----------



## Uberamstel

RockinEZ said:


> I hear that part... I have had many fares where a ugly rich old guy was taking a young gold digger out.


Gold Digger Exposes Wannabe Sugar Daddy to Be Dirty Old Poor Bastard Because He Requested UberX


----------



## DrJeecheroo

I used to like those "sugar daddy" chocolate candy. Similar to goobers.


----------



## Uberamstel

DrJeecheroo said:


> I used to like those "sugar daddy" chocolate candy. Similar to goobers.


Oh Yeahhh those were gooood... Also great for filling-removal


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Jacquie said:


> Hey all.
> I haven't been active on here in forever. My dad is dying of lung cancer, so I haven't paid attention to random Internet sites.
> 
> Well, despite my optimism when I started, driving for Uber has crushed me. I've never felt more disrespected or sexually harassed in my life.
> 
> I'm giving up Uber. I've gotten myself a sugar daddy who will pay my bills, and I don't even have to be sexually involved with him. I post this only because of the irony of how uber feels more like prostitution to me than a man paying me for my time.
> 
> Judge me if you will, but this seems to be a much better use of my time, youth, and looks than driving around assholes and hoping for the very rare tip.


Good luck with everything. I can't say I'm happy for you becuase I think this new job may have some unintended consequences. Be careful!

Isn't there a real job you could find? For instance, Starbucks pays more than minimum wage, offers benefits, and you get tips!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Choochie said:


> We all have our problems which is why you see people with brains on here driving for uber. You don't need to justify what you do to us.
> Don't take this the wrong way, but your picture was not that flattering


Is there a right way to take that?


----------



## RockinEZ

Damn, some of you folks are just down right mean. 
Satire should be appreciated for what it is. 
If you took the OP's post as anything but satire... maybe quit drinking?
If you don't drink, think of starting.....


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

RockinEZ said:


> Damn, some of you folks are just down right mean.
> Satire should be appreciated for what it is.
> If you took the OP's post as anything but satire... maybe quit drinking?
> If you don't drink, think of starting.....


I think you really never know. I hope it's satirical. The truth is, I believe there are uber drivers who would seek out a sugar daddy, and I also believe there are people off enough to think it would be acceptable to pour a Dixie cup of water from an old, grubby thermos.


----------



## RockinEZ

What ever strokes your goat


----------



## iDriveNashville

Judge you? Shit, I want tips, how do I find me a nice sugar momma I don't have to pay slap and tickle with?!


----------



## DrJeecheroo

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Is there a right way to take that?


According to coocherlla, her way is the only way.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

iDriveNashville said:


> Judge you? Shit, I want tips, how do I find me a nice sugar momma I don't have to pay slap and tickle with?!


Ubergirlpbs might be a prime candidate! She seems to be raking in the dough with uber. She's wonderful. Just ask her.


----------



## Jayinhtown

I'll be your sugar daddy


----------



## Lidman

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Is there a right way to take that?


maybe if she said "ouch"


----------



## flashgordonnc

Txchick said:


> Your post in this forum was on Twitter, not that u posted it on Twitter.


I don't tweet. So if you see me there just lie and say something nice about me in my defense. Thanks.


----------



## Lidman

I'm certain by this point that the Choochie and Jacquine settled their differences, and are best buds. Like Amy and Penny. I dedicate this "Queen" song to the two for a and long lasting friendship.


----------



## Choochie

Lidman said:


> I'm certain by this point that the Choochie and Jacquine settled their differences, and are best buds. Like Amy and Penny. I dedicate this "Queen" song to the two for a and long lasting friendship.


Really cute Lidman, you must be the King of serials. No I don't have an affinity for frauds or trolls. I call them as I see them. Next time I see you in a shit fight I will make sure I milk it for all it's worth. Stay tuned!!!


----------



## Cooluberdriver

Jacquie said:


> Thanks for the well wishes. Basically, I'm just going on dates and to events for his company with him. I'm pretty much just making him look good.


Haha I make women a look good with me, not the other way around. No offensive but he sounds like a desperate dude.


----------



## Cooluberdriver

Jacquie said:


> I'm a full time student, and have 2 part time jobs outside of Uber. The reason I can't cover my bills is because I bought a house when I had a much better job, and I'm not willing to give it up.


Sorry about your dad. Why not do a gofundme account?


----------



## Bart McCoy

Jacquie said:


> I'm giving up Uber. I've gotten myself a sugar daddy who will pay my bills, and I don't even have to be sexually involved with him. I post this only because of the irony of how uber feels more like prostitution to me than a man paying me for my time.


so you found yourself a dummy, must be nice

either he'll stop shortly or he'll ask for sex soon

if he doesnt, he's a certified dummy........... give money and pay bills to a woman for WHAT? i cant fathom that


----------



## Choochie

Bart McCoy said:


> so you found yourself a dummy, must be nice
> 
> either he'll stop shortly or he'll ask for sex soon
> 
> if he doesnt, he's a certified dummy........... give money and pay bills to a woman for WHAT? i cant fathom that


She's very naive or a legend in her own mind. Funny after her first entre here she said she wanted a sugar daddy and within weeks voila! She pathological.


----------



## San Diego Steve

RockinEZ said:


> I wish I could find a sugar mamma, but I am old, ugly, mean, broke, and tired.
> Not much demand for that


I know that feeling, might have finally found one on Lyft pickup yesterday. Arrived at the pickup house, sexy woman in her 50's came to my car and flipped me a 20 from the get go before starting ride. Wanted me to drive her son and girlfriend in their 20's to a mormon baptism. Clueless on address, a real hot mess. Made me wait for 1/2 hour but already made my profit in cash. Invited me into her house and gave me cold Perrier water. Got me in the kitchen and arched her ass into my unit. Then pulled down her top and showed me the goods. Son was still upstairs getting ready, copped a feel down below. Scheduled a snorkel date at the beach next week. Probably trouble but nice to feel young again so back into the frying pan again, lol.


----------

